# blackwater this morning



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Put in at the shell pile at daylight. Fished til 8. Bass were tight to the bank. Caught 5 and missed a few. Mainly on wood cover in the grass.


----------



## Woodenchief (Feb 28, 2008)

I love the look of that river. I've only tubed and canoed down it with a big group but I always want to stop and fish here and there. Thanks for the post.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

I was in the yak. Love it!!


----------

